# Puppy Golden Potty Training Issues



## TheBlondeBomber (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there,
We have had our baby Beau (13 weeks) for about two weeks now. At first, he was doing really well with going outside. But within the past couple of days he has taken many steps back. Now, we get to the bottom of the stairs, and instead of waiting for me to put his leash on, he starts to pee, either at the bottom by the door, or on the stairs as i am calling for him and he is just watching me??!! He holds it all night long now and has for the past week, but now he cant seem to hold anything... and he doesn't give me any signs either. One minute he is playing around the house, and literally a moment later, is stopping to just let go. I have no idea what to do... we are starting on the crate training...maybe that is what it is?? Please, help!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would get him checked out for a UTI if he's unexpectedly starting to pee in the house.


----------



## TheBlondeBomber (Feb 21, 2009)

Yea, that is what i was thinking... he was doing so well...


----------



## TheBlondeBomber (Feb 21, 2009)

We have had some company and we just got our other two dogs back this weekend. Does anyone think that too much excitement could be the issue??


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do think it's common for back sliding to happen. They have teenie bladders and not so much of a firm grasp on the concept of outside potty. It is so natural for them to just go when they have to go, it takes a while for learning differently to be set in stone. Each time the pup does potty inside, he "untrains" himself.If you get him out proactively and he has no uti(unusual in a boy pup), he'll be back on track.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Probably right on the money. My puppy has been pretty well potty trained for weeks but she still slips up. Yesterday she was upstairs with me, bent over to scratch her side, and peed in the process! Puppies make mistakes I guess. :


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

My suggestion is; if you are crate training you should have the pup in the crate anticipating his need to go out by the body language and signs he displays. when you feel he needs to go pick him up and carry him outside, don't let him walk because the second he is out of the crate he will go. the message is puppy you go outside and that means carrying him out. If he doesnt respond outside, carry him back to the crate and wait a little while then repeat the carry out routine. I have never had a pup fail to respond to this. Good Luck
WagonDog


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

EVERY time Leila starts doing well for a few days she will have a day of spontaneous peeing.


----------



## TheBlondeBomber (Feb 21, 2009)

thank you all for the advice. Today he peed on the couch!! 

So I have another question... carrying him outside will not confuse him right? Like mommy carries me outside so if she doesn't carry me, then I can pee in the house? I know it sounds stupid, but when i do carry him outside he goes, but when i say lets go potty, we get to the bottom of the stairs and he just lets go as i am putting on the leash. Do you think that carrying him confuses him? 

Again, thank you so much for all of the replies. I really appreciate it and feel very grateful to have such a wonderful resource for all my questions. All of your dogs are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

No. Carrying him out will not confuse him. He can't move fast enough at his age to get out before his bladder lets go.

I definately would have him into the vet to be checked for a UTI, though. Just to be safe.


----------

